# Pictures of Claira!



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, it was Claira's first night! And I was really nervous. :roll: I listened to her all night, she was very talkitive, and did some chirping, hufing, and clicking. I would hear her feet on the weel, then she would stop, huff, anf get off push her ball, get some water, and get back on :lol: . I took some pictures yeasterday! She is so friendly, she loves to be handled, and when I put my hang in the cage she steps right onto it. But here are some pictures of Ms. Claira 



















I will take mannny more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

She's adorable!

However I just wanted to mention it looks like whatever she is in in the pictures is made of wood which can harbor mites.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's so stinking cute!  And I miss her dearly!  So glad your happy with her and she sounds very happy with you.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> She's adorable!
> 
> However I just wanted to mention it looks like whatever she is in in the pictures is made of wood which can harbor mites.


Thank you! and I know, I'm getting her a new house today after school, and I took that out of her cage, and put in her hedgie bag she likes the bag more, and it seems warmer, and I like it better than the house. But thanks for telling me!



LarryT said:


> She's so stinking cute!  And I miss her dearly!  So glad your happy with her and she sounds very happy with you.


Thanks Larry! She left you a present yesterday, on your floor :lol: She has anointed like three times all ready, and she likes to nibble my hand :roll: I think I might change my soap.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> She left you a present yesterday, on your floor :lol:


Ah, my little poop machine :roll: I will cherish that last present for all time.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope you will, it was pretty special. :lol: Goodness, I didn't know that baby hedgie poop was so nasty, she ran a lot on her wheel last night, and left many presents if you want any.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She really is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. She's adorable and seems so personable! So cute. Please post more pictures.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks you guys  I will post more pictures after school! I might let her meet my bestfriend, or at least be seen, by herr.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutie <3 She has the sweetest nose ever!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Where have I been? Starting high school..-Pain in butt. but here a picture of Clairaaa 

[attachment=0:12av5hv5]clllaiirrraaa.jpg[/attachment:12av5hv5]

She has been doing well, and has been on some adventures. She likes laying in grass, and likes water, she plays in the water I give her :roll: she drinks it too, but mostly plays. She has a personality, and certainly can have an attitude, she is so curious<3 I love her


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's still my little baby doll, so cute!  Glad yall are getting along so good!  Give her a extra mealie for me!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

what a cutie and to think she came from larry who woulda guessed he could produce such beautiful babies, i thought it was just deamon spawn :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

oh and welcome back to school hope its a good year for ya


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Of course I will Larry, and lately she's been huffy, quilling is not fun  . And at first she didn't want anything to do with mealies, then she like was all over them 


And thank you and school is well, just tough. French is a lot harder than I thought. :roll: But oh well :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> French is a lot harder than I thought.


 we :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

:lol: It's oui. I thought it was spelled w-e too. Well, I looked very dumb in class saying "What does ow mean?" and my teacher saying "Ow? You mean oui?" Ough. :roll: I'm over French, Lol.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> :lol: It's oui. I thought it was spelled w-e too. Well, I looked very dumb in class saying "What does ow mean?" and my teacher saying "Ow? You mean oui?" Ough. :roll: I'm over French, Lol.


 :lol: I can barley speak English but i'm very fluent in redneckanese and hillbillyism! :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

:lol: hang in there you'll catch on quick english is actually a lot harder to learn than most languages and french is actually kinda fun after awhile not that i remember much of it anymore


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

@Larry:Haha Larry, I know a few words from both of those.

@shawnk1: It is fun, but you have to learn so fast, and I was practicing the other night for a test, and Claira she like clicked when I said bless you in French, and when I hold her, and tell her she is wearing a blue shirt she just stares at me like "Wow. Okay", and I'm only in it to go to France. Lol.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol it's always handy to know you never know when you are going to need it. i know about 7 languages and use them all a lot more than i ever thought i would. *whispers* plus you get paid a lot more the more languages you know hint hint  and maybe claira speaks french so she can understand you? you never know lol


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Take ALLLL the pictures of Claira c: Hope you guys liiiike them.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so beautiful and sweet.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you! :lol: You would think she is sweet, she has her moments, and then she gets crazy :?  :lol:


----------

